# Masters betting...



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

As we are only weeks away from the biggest and best Major of the year so its time to start picking the winner...

I've stuck a few of my free Â£5 bets that I earn weekly on Sky bet on the following...

Â£5 on Tiger woods @ 8/1
Â£5 on Zach Johnson @ 33/1
Â£5 on Jason Dufner @ 50/1

I have picked the winner of the Masters for 2 years running and that was with only 1 pick each time, now I'm having at least 3 players there is no chance I can loose :rofl:

I'm not giving my main pick away yet as I'm putting my own money on that one so have some thinking to do 

My previous wins have been...

Bubba @ 40/1 
Adam Scott @ 28/1

Who's your early pick?


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 17, 2014)

Think I might go for Jason Day at 16/1 (On william hill) but I haven't looked into it much yet.

Think I'm going to make a Bet Victor account though and put the free bet on someone else.

Have noticed that they seem to be getting far better odds these days on football, and they have better odds on most of the golfers in the masters as well.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Backed Russell Henley e\w at 150/1. That's my only bet to date, plus I have a 4x majors accumulator on the go. Will do some in play bets on winners of groups.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

Some might think I'm mad but I honestly believe its Tigers this year if his back holds up but it's just not worth the money.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			As we are only weeks away from the biggest and best Major of the year so its time to start picking the winner...

I've stuck a few of my free Â£5 bets that I earn weekly on Sky bet on the following...

Â£5 on Tiger woods @ 8/1
Â£5 on Zach Johnson @ 33/1
Â£5 on Jason Dufner @ 50/1

I have picked the winner of the Masters for 2 years running and that was with only 1 pick each time, now I'm having at least 3 players there is no chance I can loose :rofl:

I'm not giving my main pick away yet as I'm putting my own money on that one so have some thinking to do 

My previous wins have been...

Bubba @ 40/1 
Adam Scott @ 28/1

Who's your early pick?
		
Click to expand...

Lmao.
Are you like one of these premium phone lines that only give out there tip
when its cost you a tenner to listen to the bs first.
You never see a poor bookie


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Lmao.
Are you like one of these premium phone lines that only give out there tip
when its cost you a tenner to listen to the bs first.
You never see a poor bookie
		
Click to expand...

Lol yeah instead send me a tenner via Pay Pal and I'll give you the winner :rofl:

I doubt very much ill win it this year...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2014)

Harris English 80/1
Charl Schwartzel 33/1
Both look decent value.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 17, 2014)

Might stick 5er on Rory


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 17, 2014)

Â£5 to win on the following:-



Phil Mickelson @ 14/1

Bubba Watson @ 20/1

Henrik Stenson @ 28/1

Thorbjorn Olesen @ 80/1

And  Peter Hanson @ 125/1

Happy days if Olesen and Hanson are in a playoff to win.:thup::whoo:


----------



## Bobirdie (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably put my money on hunter mahan.

stephen gallacher e/w aswell


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2014)

Had Snedekar at 40s last year, would've been quids in if it hadn't been for an almighty bottle job.

Zach Johnson for me this year


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 17, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Lmao.
Are you like one of these premium phone lines that only give out there tip
when its cost you a tenner to listen to the bs first.
You never see a poor bookie
		
Click to expand...

You never see a poor bookie because if your good and keep winning they ban you.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

Zach is looking very good so far hmmm Â£20 at 33/1 with Tiger at each way for a tenner would see a decent return


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 17, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			You never see a poor bookie because if your good and keep winning they ban you.
		
Click to expand...


So true, few genuine 'bookies' left now, basically accountants now and don't like taking a punt


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 17, 2014)

I find that golf usually offers decent value in the majors with most bookies paying e/w on top 5 and some offering top 7 placings.  


Rose 28/1, Zach Johnson 33/1, Sergio 40/1, Speith 40/1 and Snedeker 55/1 are all decent value for e/w bets.


----------



## smange (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm trying a different approach this year.

For all the majors I'm sticking to the same 5 players and doing an each way bet on them all.

And the 5 I'm jinxing this year are

Zach Johnson
Hunter Mahan
Brandt Snedeker
Matt Kuchar
Jordan Spieth

That's the plan at the minute anyway


----------



## Bucket92 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got a feeling about Bubba winning again, and maybe an each way on Mickelson and Rose if he stays injury free until the Masters. Can't wait until Masters week, one of the best of the year!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2014)

Adam Scott did me proud last year (eventually) but he seems out of sorts so far this year. Jason Day was going to be my pick this year but he's just pulled out of this weeks comp at Bayhill with a thumb injury (second week running) so hopefully he will be fit.


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 17, 2014)

As a betting man i love the golf

If you pick wisely you'll have an investment running for 4 days. Better than one of my horses today that didnt last 2 fences!!

I'll probably going along the lines of young up n coming stars this year in all the Majors

So looking at Spieth & Matsuyama for sure so far


----------



## nemicu (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone fancy a punt on Luke Donald @ 40/1? Hmmm....
Angel Cabrera could be good value @ 66/1, as could Ernie Els and KJ Choi @ 80/1
My long odds pick would be John Huh @ 200/1 - good EW bet


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm gonna have a fiver on Luke Donald @ 40â€™s. Zach Johnson at 33/1 is a must really.

But I'm gonna go a bit silly and have a couple of quid e/w on Stricker (80/1), Jimenez (200/1) and Bjorn (150/1).

No doubt Jimenez is 200/1 for reasons I don't know, but 200/1?????!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2014)

Fancy a punt on Kuchar, Rose, and Mahan


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			As we are only weeks away from the biggest and best Major of the year so its time to start picking the winner...

I've stuck a few of my free Â£5 bets that I earn weekly on Sky bet on the following...

Â£5 on Tiger woods @ 8/1
Â£5 on Zach Johnson @ 33/1
Â£5 on Jason Dufner @ 50/1

I have picked the winner of the Masters for 2 years running and that was with only 1 pick each time, now I'm having at least 3 players there is no chance I can loose :rofl:

I'm not giving my main pick away yet as I'm putting my own money on that one so have some thinking to do 

My previous wins have been...

Bubba @ 40/1 
Adam Scott @ 28/1

Who's your early pick?
		
Click to expand...

Ive got Jason day at 35/1 and spieth at 66's.


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Dustin Johnson 25/1 placed over a month ago. 
Will prob place a last minute bet in the Friday night


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2014)

Will have a flutter E/W on these outsiders:_

Angel Cabrera 66/1 (past winner)
Tim Clark 200/1 (top 16 last years Masters)
Trevor Immelman 200/1(past winner)


----------



## Drads (Mar 17, 2014)

Freddie Couples E/w @ 200/1 - Freddie loves Augusta!


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Always have a bet on Keegan Bradley. 

Billy Horschel at 125/1 might be a decent e/w bet, Fowler at 66/1, Woodland, Delaet or Donaldson might be ok for an outsider.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2014)

I've had a whole Â£1 on Billy Horschel at 125/1. Hey big spender!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

Two bets on so far placed at the start of the season, Jason Day 35/1 and Dustin Johnson 28/1 both e/w and I am sure to add a couple more


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Adam Scott did me proud last year (eventually) *but he seems out of sorts so far this year*. Jason Day was going to be my pick this year but he's just pulled out of this weeks comp at Bayhill with a thumb injury (second week running) so hopefully he will be fit.
		
Click to expand...

Think I need to review that comment.


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I've had a whole Â£1 on Billy Horschel at 125/1. Hey big spender!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not a bad shout a Â£ well spent my friend :thup:


----------



## malek988 (Mar 20, 2014)

i bet on rory at the honda classic, he let me down, i had an e/w on mcgirt and dejonge, they didnt appear on the board at all on day 4, so im really not wanting to bet, but im sure ill talk myself into it closer to the time


----------



## mikepops (Mar 20, 2014)

Drads said:



			Freddie Couples E/w @ 200/1 - Freddie loves Augusta!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that - nailed on to be leading after the first round!


----------



## gdc (Mar 20, 2014)

Jamie Donaldson - 200-1
George Coetzee - 150-1
Luke Donald 50-1


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone going with Bubba?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 21, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Â£5 to win on the following:-



Phil Mickelson @ 14/1

Bubba Watson @ 20/1

Henrik Stenson @ 28/1

Thorbjorn Olesen @ 80/1

And  Peter Hanson @ 125/1

Happy days if Olesen and Hanson are in a playoff to win.:thup::whoo:
		
Click to expand...




DAVEYBOY said:



			Anyone going with Bubba? 

Click to expand...


Er.........Hello!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not a betting person, especially on a competition where the winner is one of such a big field.  But Jamie Donaldson seems in a good run of form at the moment, and has been so for a while, and at relatively long odds seems as good a bet as any...

Cue an 11


----------



## Hammertoe (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never placed a bet on anything, just not a gambler, but I see Dustin Johnston, Rickie Fowler, Rory and Ryan Moore as good shouts.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 21, 2014)

I wont be having a bet but me thinks Mr Snedeker is starting to find he's form and might be one to watch.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 21, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Er.........Hello!
		
Click to expand...

Er...... Hello!!!

I am talking since he shot an 83 and withdrew form Arnies tournament on Thursday 20th March 2014 which would be after you posted your initial post :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			You never see a poor bookie because if your good and keep winning they ban you.
		
Click to expand...

that and the proliferation of FOBT machines that make up most of their profits these days


----------



## Captainron (Apr 2, 2014)

Went into Ladbrokes yesterday morning. Had a look at the prices. Thought Kuchar looks value at 25/1 but didn't have a punt. Went back in today after Tigers withdrawal to see what had happened to the prices. Nothing! No one had shortened. Stuck a cheeky each way on Kuchar for the laugh. Thought prices would tumble for a few of the lads


----------



## Delh1982 (Apr 3, 2014)

Might have a fiver each way on cabrerra


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Tempted to stick a coupla'quid on Stenson each way was 20-1 when I checked yesterday!


----------



## matts1984 (Apr 3, 2014)

I backed Adam Scott & Henrik Stenson


Also had a cheeky bet on bubba to birdie the first


----------



## mikee247 (Apr 3, 2014)

Gone a bit nuts again with this... but it has worked for me the last two years.....multiple bets  each way so top 5 .... gulp.

Jason Day 16
Spieth - 40
Zach - 33
Rose - 25
Stenson -25
Couples -125
McDowell - 50
Dubisson -80
Horschall-125
Els 100

Fingers crossed....


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Went into Ladbrokes yesterday morning. Had a look at the prices. Thought Kuchar looks value at 25/1 but didn't have a punt. Went back in today after Tigers withdrawal to see what had happened to the prices. Nothing! No one had shortened. Stuck a cheeky each way on Kuchar for the laugh. Thought prices would tumble for a few of the lads
		
Click to expand...

shows you the margins they were already betting to, Woods was worth about 7% before his withdraw so prices shouldve shortened a fraction (i expect they shortened the front 3 or 4 in the mkt)


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 3, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Anyone fancy a punt on Luke Donald @ 40/1? Hmmm....
Angel Cabrera could be good value @ 66/1, as could Ernie Els and KJ Choi @ 80/1
My long odds pick would be John Huh @ 200/1 - good EW bet
		
Click to expand...

Angel Cabrera? his tournament finishes this year are CUT, CUT, CUT, T52, CUT, CUT, CUT ... brave bet!!! 

John Huh - I think that represents good value (as I have also put Â£2 ew on him).


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I just lost my bookies virginity, never been a betting man but thought I'd get involved.

Â£15 e/w on speith at 40:1
Â£15 e/w on oothuizen at 50:1

Could see some big money returns.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Well I just lost my bookies virginity, never been a betting man but thought I'd get involved.

Â£15 e/w on speith at 40:1
Â£15 e/w on oothuizen at 50:1

Could see some big money returns.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Â£60 on your 1st bet


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Â£60 on your 1st bet 

Click to expand...

Â£7.50 e/w was Â£15.00


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 5, 2014)

So ladies and gents, Saturday before the Masters. Who have you all got? I'm thinking Stenson, Kuchar and Kaymer at 125/1 could be great value if he comes out firing.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 5, 2014)

Snedeker 33/1                                 Â£5 Free Sky bet
Zach Johnson 33/1                           Â£5 Free Sky bet
Dufner 50/1                                     Â£5 Free Sky bet
My big outsider is Olson 80/1            Â£3.50

I'm not that confident this year but who knows


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 5, 2014)

Â£5 on blixt at 200/1


----------



## cookelad (Apr 5, 2014)

Have accidentally backed Garcia, now daren't cash out early just in case, intentionally have Stenson and Couples E/W!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Snedeker 33/1                                 Â£5 Free Sky bet
Zach Johnson 33/1                           Â£5 Free Sky bet
Dufner 50/1                                     Â£5 Free Sky bet
My big outsider is Olson 80/1            Â£3.50

I'm not that confident this year but who knows
		
Click to expand...

I like that spread and the cost:thup:

think I'd used sky before so what decent online bookie has a free offer like that? just to add some spice to my uninterrupted masters viewing.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 5, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I like that spread and the cost:thup:

think I'd used sky before so what decent online bookie has a free offer like that? just to add some spice to my uninterrupted masters viewing.
		
Click to expand...

To earn my Â£5 free bet each week I just have to put Â£5 on an acumalator with odds of 5/1 or more... Bargain :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I like that spread and the cost:thup:

think I'd used sky before so what decent online bookie has a free offer like that? just to add some spice to my uninterrupted masters viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Open an account with coral,place Â£5 & get a free Â£20 bet:thup:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2014)

I wasn't going to have a bet on the Masters as I think its pretty open this year but I couldn't resist the 80/1 at Ladbrokes for Freddie Couples to be first round leader.I went a fiver each way 1/4 odds first five places after the first round.I was looking at Freddies first round Masters stats and he does go low, on top of that he's band on form on The Champions tour, good bet :thup:.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have got Westwood oleson and oosthezien.  Also have mcIlroy as 1 round leader.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm heading to paddy power at lunch to have punt.  

Going for a patriotic Rory Lee or Justin. And Jordan Speith, who won me a few quid on tour last year....


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 9, 2014)

Like a child on Xmas EVE! Cannot wait!

My bets this week;

Keegan Bradley 40/1 
Jordan Speith 40/1
Louis Oosthuizen 70/1
Hideki Matsuyama 80/1
Brendon De Jonge 200/1
Thongchai Jaidee 250/1

All varying degrees of each way bets!!

Also have a few 72 hole match bets on. 2x Â£20 4 folds

Bubba v Dustin 10/11
Rose v Stenson 10/11
Charl v Zach 10/11
Donald v Fowler 4/5

and..

English v Walker 10/11
Bradley v Sneds 10/11
Mickelson v Day 10/11
Spieth v Westwood 10/11

Goodluck to all who play!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2014)

3 so far for me 

Dustin Johnson
Harris English
Martin Laird


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't forget lads that Paddy Power and Stan James are both 6 Places Each Way.  I won't bore you with my tips, but I think Steve Stricker and Jim Furyk are crazily good value for Top 20 finishes, and if you want a long-shot or two, look out for Ryan Moore and the exiciting Russell Henley.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2014)

I asked my mrs last night to pick me a player to have a bet on in the masters.
I told her not Tiger Woods as hes not playing.

Nick Faldo she said.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going with:

Â£5 e/w on Day (14/1) and Mahan (20/1)
Â£5 e/w on Leishman (125/1, and this is the one I really think will come in!

I've also had a tenner at the golf club, in our Â£5 sweepstake, where you pick a number and then the pro tells you who you've got. I got Mike Weir first time round, so had another go and got... RORY!  If he finally wins it, I get around Â£400!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Keegan Bradley looks a big price at 40s.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't believe no-ones backed Steve Williams!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Apr 9, 2014)

got a couple of quid on Fred Couples to be leader after the first round.
Going to have e/w bets on:
Jason Day
Zach or Dustin Johnson (still haven't decided)
Matt Kuchar
Harris English


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bratty said:



			I can't believe no-ones backed Steve Williams! 

Click to expand...

Reed @60
kucher @ 25
day @ 40
walker @60

all 5ew


----------



## hoop67 (Apr 9, 2014)

Surley got to be the bet of the tournament


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

Snedeker 40/1 to win- Â£5

Freddie Â£10ew 1st round leader at 66/1


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

I see McIlroy is 10/1- anyone thrown some money away on that non-bet yet?









/I might live to regret this post:rofl: but I hae ma doots! :mmm:


----------



## Scazza (Apr 9, 2014)

5 Picks for me, both Outright & 1st Round Leader:

Phil Mickelson 14/1 Outright & 18/1 1st Round Leader
Sergio Garcia 22/1 & 28/1
Brandt Snedeker 40/1 & 40/1
Ian Poulter 66/1 & 55/1
Ryan Moore 100/1 & 80/1


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

Scazza said:



			5 Picks for me, both Outright & 1st Round Leader:

Phil Mickelson 14/1 Outright & 18/1 1st Round Leader
Sergio Garcia 22/1 & 28/1
*Brandt Snedeker 40/1 & 40/1*
Ian Poulter 66/1 & 55/1
Ryan Moore 100/1 & 80/1
		
Click to expand...

thought Brandt was 28/1 1st round leader


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

Dufner - 40/1
Watney - 125/1
Manassero - 150/1
Olesen - 125/1

All each way but my main bet being Dufner.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 9, 2014)

CMAC said:



			thought Brandt was 28/1 1st round leader
		
Click to expand...

He is 28/1 in some places, as well as 33 but some places still offering 40/1 (Bet365/BetVictor/Betfred).


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2014)

hoop67 said:



View attachment 9874


Surley got to be the bet of the tournament
		
Click to expand...

No the bet of the tournament is the 80/1 I got for Freddie Couples each way first 5 places after the first round .


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

Scazza said:



			He is 28/1 in some places, as well as 33 but some places still offering 40/1 (Bet365/BetVictor/Betfred).

View attachment 9875

Click to expand...

damn! should've gone with them


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2014)

Hoping that Ryan Moore can beat the Par 3 winner jinx, got him at 125-1!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2014)

I've had a couple of quid each way on Branden Grace, seemed value at 200-1, and yes I backed Rory, why not ?


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 10, 2014)

Fowler & English for the win
Luiten,Choi & Matsyama E/W
Westwood and Fowler for 1st round leader.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Apr 10, 2014)

Rory to win.

E/W on

Day
Kuchar
Rose
English

Picked 3 of the 4 major winners last year but not as confident this time round.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2014)

Wasn't going to have a punt on the winner until after the cut but Zach Johnson 33/1 ticks all the boxes.Previous winner, in great form and judging by he's putting skills at the par 3 event yesterday he gets my vote.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Wasn't going to have a punt on the winner until after the cut but Zach Johnson 33/1 ticks all the boxes.Previous winner, in great form and judging by he's putting skills at the par 3 event yesterday he gets my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Not long enough to win it since they changed the course imo.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Apr 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Not long enough to win it since they changed the course imo.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I dropped him from my picks.


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 10, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I wasn't going to have a bet on the Masters as I think its pretty open this year but I couldn't resist the 80/1 at Ladbrokes for Freddie Couples to be first round leader.I went a fiver each way 1/4 odds first five places after the first round.I was looking at Freddies first round Masters stats and he does go low, on top of that he's band on form on The Champions tour, good bet :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same as this! Â£1 each way, hoping for him to go loooow


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Exactly why I dropped him from my picks.
		
Click to expand...

I think the green jacket boys (and girl) were slightly irked with the way he won it in 2007. That wont be happening again :rofl:


----------



## mikehami (Apr 10, 2014)

Zach Johnson gets my vote.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Apr 10, 2014)

Backed Garcia and Scott to win..just out of interest...its a lottery like the National


----------



## karlcole (Apr 10, 2014)

Got a few cheap bets on using betdaq as the odds seem better

rose-40/1
zach johnson 42/1
dustin johnson 29/1
sneds 52/1
westwood 54/1
poulter 76/1
cabrera 82/1
fowler 66/1
furyk 96/1
dubuisson 130/1
grace 320/1


few outside ones there but went for value good luck to everyone!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 10, 2014)

I've stuck a fiver on Matt Kuchar @ 20/1 and a fiver on Stenson being top European at 8/1

Nobody is playing spectacular golf ATM but Kuchar is always steady


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've not put any bets on yet but I just have a sneaky feeling this year about Garcia. I just think his stars are starting to align.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've not put any bets on yet but I just have a sneaky feeling this year about Garcia. I just think his stars are starting to align.
		
Click to expand...

Got the perfect game for it imo. Would love him to win it to shove it right up all the yanks


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Got the perfect game for it imo. Would love him to win it to shove it right up all the yanks 

Click to expand...

He bottled it last week when I had money on him.......


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			He bottled it last week when I had money on him.......
		
Click to expand...

Or he knew that the guy that wins the week before the Masters rarely follows up with another win?


----------



## Delh1982 (Apr 10, 2014)

Went to the bookies this morning and had Â£5 e/w on westwood at 40/1 and Â£5 e/w on cabrera at 66/1 , fingers crossed


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Got the perfect game for it imo. Would love him to win it to shove it right up all the yanks 

Click to expand...

Do you reckon he would get variety buckets for next years pre event dinner?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Do you reckon he would get variety buckets for next years pre event dinner?
		
Click to expand...

That would top it all off 

The yanks would hate it as well, sense of humour isn't their strong point :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2014)

Just bet on Keegan e/w and Stenson e/w
with Mclroy to be leading after the 1st round.

I bet on Keegan because then I wont mind watching his PSR if hes doing well.
Stenson because he was the most inform player last year and he cant be pants forever.


----------



## EarCat (Apr 10, 2014)

I put a Â£5 on Jonas Blixt at 200/1 (that looks well now), 5 on Sergio at 22/1 and 5 on Biorn to be top Dane.


----------



## drs1878 (Apr 10, 2014)

I fancy European..... Got,
Westwood
Donald
Bjorne and 
Donaldson


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 10, 2014)

I stuck a cheeky fiver on Scott to be leading after round one @ 7/1... Going well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I stuck a cheeky fiver on Scott to be leading after round one @ 7/1... Going well.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he hangs in there. I backed him at 11s to win. Had Â£20 free bet on Sergio at 20s, Â£5e/w on Bradley at 40s,& Â£10 free bet on Rory at 10s


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Dufner :rofl:


----------



## 3Sixty (Apr 10, 2014)

Dufner with a hole us mortals can be proud of.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 10, 2014)

Amen corner got Scott... 2 shots dropped and a 3 putt for par :angry:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2014)

Had Couples at 80/1 placed 1-5, very close....


----------



## Siren (Apr 10, 2014)

My fiver on Zac Johnson looks like great money......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2014)

So I have backed and ended their masters dream 

Jamie Donaldson Â£5 @ 100/1
Ryan Moore Â£5 @ 80/1
jason day Â£5 @ 16/1
and Molinari Â£5 @ 125/1

Another Â£20 down the drain in hope :angry:


----------



## Wayman (Apr 11, 2014)

I've put about 8 players on each way and 3 players out right winner

Also backed Garrick porteous to be top AM


----------



## Scazza (Apr 11, 2014)

Well my 1st Round Leader bets had one end up in the top 5, however with 11 players covering 1st to T4 it mean't my returns were greatly reduced. If Sneds had placed in the top 5 outright without all the tied players it would of been a nice Â£55 return, however it ended up being Â£7.86. Lame.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2014)

Bratty said:



			I'm going with:
Â£5 e/w on Day (14/1) and Mahan (20/1)
Â£5 e/w on Leishman (125/1, and this is the one I really think will come in!
		
Click to expand...

Now, I know it's poor form/tragic to quote your own message (akin to liking your own Facebook post!), but I need to ask a favour.

I failed to get to the bookies or online (betting sites banned at work) and so wasn't able to put money on Leishman. Who is now T5, on -2 and whose odds are now around 30/1 it seems.

Please, please, please can anyone who didn't back him pray for a shocker?!? If he wins it, I could have bought my new irons with the winnings!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 11, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Now, I know it's poor form/tragic to quote your own message (akin to liking your own Facebook post!), but I need to ask a favour.

I failed to get to the bookies or online (betting sites banned at work) and so wasn't able to put money on Leishman. Who is now T5, on -2 and whose odds are now around 30/1 it seems.

Please, please, please can anyone who didn't back him pray for a shocker?!? If he wins it, I could have bought my new irons with the winnings! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry he will blow up :thup:








I think


----------



## Mr A (Apr 11, 2014)

I managed to pop in and put Â£5 on Speith to win @50/1 and Â£5 e/w on Kuchar @20/1. Wanted to put a couple more bets on, but had some guy stood far too close to me, looking over my shoulder fidgeting. Would have gone Snedker e/w and a dark horse 100/1 type to win.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 11, 2014)

I put Â£10 e/w on Kuchar with Paddy Power who pay out on 4 finishes. 
As a new customer they gave me Â£20 free bets, trying to get me hooked eh. Stuck it on Keegan Bradley and Patrick Reed. After all Patrick Reed is the fifth best golfer in the world :thup:


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Don't worry he will blow up :thup:
I think 

Click to expand...

He's birdied his first three holes! 

And have just worked that if he wins, I'd have won Â£791.25... now where's that "smash self in face with frying pan" smiley?!


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2014)

I went:

Jason Day to win @ 16/1 because he has challenged in the last 2 Masters - not looking good!
Dustin Johnson e/w @ 20/1 because tee to green he has been looking good - not looking good!

and the Mrs went for Adam Scott to win @ 12/1 because "I like the name"


so much for studying the form!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 11, 2014)

Bratty said:



			He's birdied his first three holes! 

And have just worked that if he wins, I'd have won Â£791.25... now where's that "smash self in face with frying pan" smiley?!
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry he has now fell to pieces :whoo: 3 bogies and 2 doubles in 8 holes is some going :clap:

Enjoy your weekend now :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like my only hope is Sneds lol


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Dont worry he has now fell to pieces :whoo: 3 bogies and 2 doubles in 8 holes is some going :clap:

Enjoy your weekend now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will now!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 12, 2014)

Gone with a few big price small bets at the halfway stage although if Bubba goes under par he'll be hard to beat.
Kevin Streelman 80/1
Mike Weir 500/1
Steve Stricker 100/1
KJ Choi 150/1
Russell Henley 80/1


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 12, 2014)

I still have Bubba and Walker on the board, but have had a cheeky on Gonzalo Casto and Kevin Steerman at 150 & 88 / 1 keep dreaming


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2014)

I've only lost Garcia from my 3, annoyingly he was the one I clicked by accident!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 12, 2014)

I lost Garcia & Grace.  Still hopeful on Spieth, Snedeker, less so on McIlroy & Day.


----------



## RW1986 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got Â£2.50 e/w on Jamie Donaldson at 125-1 so fingers crossed!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 12, 2014)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I've stuck a fiver on Matt Kuchar @ 20/1 and a fiver on Stenson being top European at 8/1

Nobody is playing spectacular golf ATM but Kuchar is always steady
		
Click to expand...

Kuuuuuuuuuuch.......


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 13, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			As a betting man i love the golf

If you pick wisely you'll have an investment running for 4 days. Better than one of my horses today that didnt last 2 fences!!

I'll probably going along the lines of young up n coming stars this year in all the Majors

So looking at Spieth & Matsuyama for sure so far
		
Click to expand...

Haway Spieth

Solid round tomorrow needed


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 13, 2014)

My three are all still there and in the top ten - ok, Rose is actually 11th but it's technically T10. I would dearly like it to be Westwood as I've always wanted him to bag a major and have loyally backed him for ages. But I guess my best chance is The Kooch. I'll be watching with interest tonight...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2014)

Come on Kuuuuch! 25/1 each way is value!


----------



## Billythefish (Apr 13, 2014)

Fiver each way on westwood. Sort ya putter out!


----------



## Odvan (Apr 13, 2014)

Odvan said:



			I'm gonna have a fiver on Luke Donald @ 40â€™s. Zach Johnson at 33/1 is a must really.

But I'm gonna go a bit silly and have a couple of quid e/w on Stricker (80/1), Jimenez (200/1) and Bjorn (150/1).

No doubt Jimenez is 200/1 for reasons I don't know, but 200/1?????!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And I also had Â£2.50 e/w on fowler at 66/1 so I have additional interest whilst viewing tonight.

Fowler looked like he had a bit of swagger yesterday but Kuchar also looked very much in control. Gonna be a beltin 4th day.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 13, 2014)

Put bets on 5 players a couple of weeks ago. Splieth was going to be one of the 5 but dropped him for Kuchar at the last minute. 

Why oh why was it not Duffner that I dumped.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 13, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Put bets on 5 players a couple of weeks ago. Splieth was going to be one of the 5 but dropped him for Kuchar at the last minute. 

Why oh why was it not Duffner that I dumped.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha I had Dufner aswell... The useless punt 

See what I did there :smirk:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 13, 2014)

Just done two more small bets for the last round with Furyk 20/1 and Jimenez 25/1.Thought Jordan Spieth was good value at 9/2.


----------



## Mr A (Apr 13, 2014)

Mr A said:



			I managed to pop in and put Â£5 on Speith to win @50/1 and Â£5 e/w on Kuchar @20/1.
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to tonight now!! Going to be another classic Augusta Sunday I think.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2014)

My tenner each way on Fowler at 66/1 is looking like making tonight interesting.


----------



## tyke (Apr 13, 2014)

Come on Westy Â£20 EW at 50/1.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 13, 2014)

Couldn't help it... I stuck a fiver on Fowler before start of play at 11/1


----------



## jak kez 187 (Apr 13, 2014)

win Â£75 if Kuchar wins, c'mon Kuchhhh


----------



## cookelad (Apr 13, 2014)

Well it's fair to say my money's safe..... In the bookies pocket! Looked good for Freddie for a while to get a top 5.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 13, 2014)

The perfect end to the perfect week/weekend........Manure get knocked outta Europe, I had my b`day, played golf Saturday, Liverpool beat City, and I had a Â£5 on Bubba to win at 20/1,     Get in!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lump (Apr 14, 2014)

Â£130 into the bank. Bubba and spieth e/w a couple if weeks ago


----------



## malek988 (Apr 14, 2014)

i won a fiver on watson, wooo i finally won a golf bet lol


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2014)

Had speith, 7.50 e/w @ 40:1, so that's 67.50..., was gutted he melted as it would have been worth a set of tm mb's


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Had speith, 7.50 e/w @ 40:1, so that's 67.50..., was gutted he melted as it would have been worth *a set of tm mb's*

Click to expand...

they would of looked good in the bag but end result.........


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they would of looked good in the bag but end result......... 

Click to expand...

Hit the 7i yesterday.... I know the end result


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Hit the 7i yesterday.... I know the end result 

Click to expand...



It obviously went as good as it looks :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			It obviously went as good as it looks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Went well but I'd want to hit a 4i too


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 14, 2014)

I had Â£10 EW on Speith at 40/1, would of been Â£520 or a new set of clubs. Instead it's Â£100 = a new pair of shoes. Not as good as it could of been but still a good start to the week!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I had Â£10 EW on Speith at 40/1, would of been Â£520 or a new set of clubs. Instead it's Â£100 = a new pair of shoes. Not as good as it could of been but still a good start to the week!
		
Click to expand...

Mines just paid for most of my v2 tour


----------

